

NASA captures earthly anti-matter explosions on video - skmurphy
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2012/12/image-of-the-day-nasa-captures-earthly-anti-matter-explosions-video.html

======
skmurphy
Key points:

Lightning is directly linked to events that produce some of the highest-energy
light naturally made on Earth: terrestrial gamma-ray flashes (TGFs). NASA's
Fermi Gamma-ray Space Telescope was recently fine-tuned to better catch TGFs.
NASA’s scientists observed antimatter structures forming above thunderstorms
on Earth.

See aslo <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrestrial_gamma-ray_flash>

